# 2012 HillBilly July 7/8



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: .... :thumb:


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet. I wouldn't have been able to make it in June. I should be able to make it down for the new dates. I can't wait!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Should have made it the week before Nationals so I would only have had to make one trip south.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Heard it was a good one. Thought about making the trip but it is scheduled on the same weekend as our state field tournament. Y'all have fun...


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Gonna be my first year... Cant wait! Hope the schedule works out...

B~


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sweet! Hope I can make it this year... :tongue:


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Any food request for the 2012 HillBilly let me know. Getting ready to start the menu


----------



## Hunt4Bonehead (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*If everything holds up with my new job......I will be there to make up for missing last year along with........Leslie G....... as she will be working a contract job in the NE!! Unfortunately.....just got word that there might be another reorganization at the Bank soooooooo prayers pleeeaassseeeee......I'm getting too old for this........ ;o(

Ohhhhh yes....Bar-B-Que Chcken!!!!*.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Looking forward to it....

As far as food goes... my only request is lots of it...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I will be there for sure... is it too soon to start the 2012 smackdown thread????? First field shoot here in MD is tomorrow.. I can't friggin wait!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

jumpmaster said:


> Any food request for the 2012 HillBilly let me know. Getting ready to start the menu


biscuits and gravy!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

So is the 7th and 8th the Official date?? Though it was being moved??!!


----------



## Hunt4Bonehead (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------

